# Help Identifying and Dating Bottles



## sean7147 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi guys, I found a few bottles a few days ago at an old campsite in Kalgoolie, Western Australia.I am trying to date one of them, and get general information on the other. One  is an Udolpho Wolfes aromatic schnapps bottle, 3 sides embossed, 1: Udolpho Wolfes 2: Aromatic Schnapps 3: This bottle always remains the property of M Moss & Co pty ltd 4: Blank.It has a large pimple on the bottom embossed with AGM 7 (Australian Glass Manufacturers?).Would love to know the production dates of this bottle. Second is a large (32.5cm) dark amber beer bottle embossed with 'This bottle is the property of The West Australian Glass Manufacturers ltd', it has a simple cask design inside a circle. The base is embossed '1823' and has an L7 inside a triangle.Would love any further info on this one. Thank you.Sean. Sorry photo's won't upload for some reason.


----------



## sean7147 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## sean7147 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry I don't know if these links will work.I'm getting a msg say that my pictures are incompatible.


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 25, 2014)

You are correct on AGM standing for Australian Glass Manufacturers. Assuming that your bottle is Green in color, does it look like THIS?  If the Manufacturers Mark (AGM) is in Monogram Form or Line Lettering (Pointy A) the bottle dates from 1916 to 1923 & is worth around $30-$40 depending on color & condition.  The Amber Beer should have "P&F B.E Co Ltd" embossed inside the Barrel or Cask.  Not really sure on the age of this one, a description of the seams on the sides of the bottle would help.  Probably a $20+ bottle depending on condition.[h4][size="+1"] [/size][/h4]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's some history on Moses Moss. Give it a read through, it looks like 1858 to at least 1915.http://www.auspostalhistory.com/articles/1848.php With the "remains property of" statement I say it's after 1900.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 26, 2014)

Can you convert the tiff to jpeg or something. I don't know how true it is now but tiff use to be an acronym for "thousands of incompatible file formats" .... or something like that.[]I have no idea what the "fake-url" is meant to be.[8|]


----------

